# all emails go to junk mail folder in outlook 2007



## jingyugu (May 23, 2009)

All emails, including Safe Senders' email. This problem occurred recently an d. The setting is "Low." I have Trend Micro internet security pro. It's been active before this outlook problem started and I did not change any of its settings. 
This problem was posted before but it was terminated without solution. Does anyone else out there have the same problem and can help? Thanks.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *jingyugu*

Have you tried creating a new profile in Outlook 2007 to see if the behavior persists?
How to create a new e-mail profile in Outlook 2007 and in Outlook 2003


----------



## josyern (Jun 26, 2009)

I have been having a similar problem, but even stranger. First, similarly, many emails go into junk and spam folders even after the senders have repeatedly been marked as safe. But, worse, entire chunks of old mail in my inbox AND my outbox will suddenly be moved to junk mail. Yesterday, this happened to over a thousand emails. I use IMAP for AOL and Outlook's system for Hotmail and the same problem occurs with both. 

I looked at EAFiedler's response, but confess that I don't know what to add in the email profile. As it stands now, the profile is "Outlook"

Thanks


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *josyern*

The link I posted walks you through the steps of creating a second profile in Outlook.
To start you want to create a new profile, give the new profile its own name, then continue from there.


----------



## josyern (Jun 26, 2009)

I did follow the link, but I'm sorry, I don't know what it means to create a second profile. When it said add...I didn't know what a profile is, what the new profile is supposed to do, or how it connected to my various email addresses in Outlook (I use six email addresses through Outlook--three on aol, one hotmail, one gmail, one yahoo--but there was only the one profile called Outlook). Also, have you seen this kind of problem with junk mail before, or have any idea of what might be causing it? I have to say, Outlook is the one program that really stumps me when things go wrong.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

I have posted the steps from the article, exactly which step below is giving you difficulty?


> Follow these steps to create a new e-mail profile in Outlook 2007 and in Outlook 2003:
> 
> 1. Click Start, and then click Run.
> 2. Copy and paste (or type) the following command in the Open box and then press ENTER:
> ...


----------



## josyern (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for answering again. Your instructions are clear, but what I don't understand is the most basic principal: 

(a) WHAT is a profile? When I add a new profile am I adding a new email address? Or what is it exactly that I'm adding? A new way for the six email accounts I already have to function?.... 

(b) Once I add a new profile, how will it help me figure out how to fix the problem of hundreds of emails suddenly migrating to junk mail...which by the way is just one of the problems I'm having with my Outlook, which was recently reinstalled after a reformatting of my hard-rive. Among these problems are the program crashing frequently, not being able to retrieve new emails, and sporadically taking a very, very long time to send short, simple emails.... none of them solved by the reinstallation.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Profiles are _like_ Windows User Accounts, they are containers.
This too is from the article:


> How to create a new e-mail profile in Outlook 2007 and Outlook 2003
> E-mail accounts are contained _*in*_ profiles. *An e-mail profile is made up of e-mail accounts, data files, and information about where your e-mail is stored*. A new profile is created automatically when you run Outlook for the first time. After that, the profile runs every time that you start Outlook.
> 
> Most people need only one profile. However, you might find it useful to have more than one profile. For example, you might use one profile for work-related e-mail messages and another profile for messages in your personal e-mail account. Also, if other people use your computer, their accounts and settings can be kept in separate profiles with different names.


No a profile is not an e-mail address.
Profiles in Outlook can be corrupted, when you create the new profile, cancel out of any prompts to upgrade or import your previous profile's information.
Setup one e-mail account in the new profile to test, no need to make a complete move, yet.

Since you tagged onto someone else's thread, you have not mentioned the version of Outlook that you are using.
Please post the version of Outlook that you are running.


----------



## josyern (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks again for your answer. I'll give it a try. I'm running Outlook 2007, as part of the Office Professional package.


----------

